# اللهجة المصرية: يتنفخ



## mnbhn1985

ما معني "الشاب اللي _يتنفخ_ مرة _عمره ما_  يرجع طبيعي _تاني؟_"


----------



## إسكندراني

mnbhn1985 said:


> ما معني "الشاب اللي _يتنفخ_ مرة _عمره ما_  يرجع طبيعي _تاني؟_"


أحد أنواع التعذيب التي انتشرت في سجون الرئيس المخلوع


----------



## Haroon

يتنفخ - بالههجة المصرية - كلمة عامة قد تشير إلى الضرب أو غيره من أنواع الإساءة أو الاعتداء الجسدي ويقصد بها التشفي أو إلحاق ضرر بالغ بالشخص المذكور


----------



## mnbhn1985

شكرا جزيلا على الرد!


----------

